# Are Vostoks Reliable?



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Does anyone have any impression of whether Vostoks are in general reliable or not? I purchased a 'yacht commanders' watch from a Lithuanian ebay seller at the end of last Feb (i.e. less than 11 months ago). I have used it now and again. Recently when I wore it I noticed that it kept stopping. I have tried wearing it all the time, shaking it etc. but still it repeatedly stops. I did wind it up before it started stopping. Could this somehow have damaged it? Irreparably? Anyone have any advice? Are the windup watches more reliable? Thanks,

Phil


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

hi Phil

Vostoks are known to be very reliable, robust and good timekeepers. But it sounds like yours needs repaired. The problem is they are so cheap to buy new or secondhand that it is hard to justify spending maybe 1/2 its value on a repair.

If your town has an old guy with a watch repair shop let him have a look and see what he says.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Phil,

Yes I would say they are. I gave one, to one of my customers about two years ago. Unlike my watches, he has worn it constantly and it still works fine


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

At the moment I have 12 Vostoks (5 autos, 7 manuals) most are modern but some date from at least the `80`s and I have owned 3 others, of this lot only two (a modern auto & an old manual) have developed problems, on both the date change stopped working and the hands started to stick on the manual.









Still not bad for 15 cheap watches









BTW just to show these things can happen to anything I have a 2 year old, rarely worn ETA 2824 powered watch that needs some TLC as it no longer winds up either via the crown or the rotor


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Vostoks are great watches IMO.

I've had far more trouble with expensive brands than I've ever had with them (or any other Russian's come to that).

Dave


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I love my Vostoks, and the Amphibia was the first watch I bought.

I have found variable quality in these watches, relating to the sources, and have wondered for some time if there are several factories, or whether the watches are quality controlled according to the intended market?

For example, Roy's are cracking, without fault, no question; at the other extreme I have had some from Ukrainian and other former Russian Republics that have arrive new, boxed, but of evidently poorer quality - poor chrome bezels, dry movements, stiff winders, etc. Possibly significantly, some of these have had old documents, so may be old, stored, production.

Love to know the answer, in the meantime I'll buy them from Roy...

A good Amphibia is a mighty bargain beast, and I'll contiune to plug them as quality beaters - a 31 jewel automatic that I've just, (last week), dived with to, well, deep enough to scare me... For little money!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

im looking to buy my first vostok this weekend , but reading this has made me think .

should i buy a british one ?

was looking at either an amphibian or radio operator- which one .

please help a vostok [email protected]


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

If you're going to get a 'phib, get one from Roy - his service is second to none and I've noticed the differences in quality that the others have. If you're going for a Radio operator I think your only option is the 'bay.

I've never had a problem with any of my Vozzies...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks for the heads up-sadly the ones ilike are out of stock ,so when they are in stock ill get one, but in the meantime ebay here i come .

first of many purchases this year .

thanks.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I doubt that you'll be disappointed with anything that you buy - they're great, fun watches that can take a knock or two and there are endless designs to collect. Happy hunting


----------

